# Hawaii Animal Quarantine experience??



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone have personal experience with Hawaii's animal quarantine or know the story of someone who has gone through it? 

We're thinking of moving to Hawaii in December with my 3 fluffs, so we're going through the first steps of their same-day release program. It allows you to do all the rabies testing here in the mainland US and then the dogs can be released within a few hours of landing. Does anyone have any tips they can offer about the process or know of anything I should be extra vigilant about?

Thanks!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My daughter lived on Maui for three years and brought her cat with her. These is the steps you will have to follow to avoid the 120 day quarantine:

http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/ai/aqs/aqs-checklist-5.pdf

Hawaii is rabies-free. Hawaii's quarantine law is designed to protect residents and pets from potentially serious health problems associated with the introduction and spread of rabies. All dogs and cats, regardless of age (puppies and kittens included) or purpose, must comply with Hawaii’s dog and cat import requirements.
Chapter 4-29 Hawaii Administrative Rules, governs the importation of dogs, cats and other carnivores into Hawaii. This law states that dogs and cats meeting specific pre- and post-arrival requirements may qualify for 5-day–or-less quarantine program, which has a provision for direct release at Honolulu International Airport after inspection.
Furthermore, the law requires dogs and cats not meeting all of the specific 5-Day-Or-Less program requirements to be quarantined for up to 120 days upon arrival In Hawaii. (See “Hawaii Rabies Quarantine Information Brochure” for details on 120-day quarantine.)
*Prohibited Animals*: The regulation of animal breeds and species that are permitted to enter Hawaii is under Plant Quarantine Branch jurisdiction and administrative rules. Non-domestic dogs and cats and hybrids such as wolf, wolf cross, Dingo, Bengal, Savannah, etc are prohibited under Plant Quarantine (PQ) law. Refer to Plant Quarantine's animal guidelines for importation.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response! I'm nervous about going through the process, but it's always been my mom's dream to retire in Hawaii and I'm originally an island girl (raised on Guam).

Did your daughter happen to go through the direct release program? Did she have any problems transporting her cat, whether it be with the quarantine or airline? 

Guam is also rabies free and the conditions of their quarantine station were enough to make me cry, so I'm willing to do whatever it takes to keep my dogs out of quarantine. I'm sure Hawaii has better conditions, but I can't imagine being apart from my dogs for 4 months.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She did the direct release. I do not recall her having problems. I know it was a complex thing to go through and we were afraid that if we missed a step the poor cat would be on lock down for 4 months!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Aloha,

My Reginald was in both Guam and Hawaii quarantines. You are correct
about Guam, Hawaii is better but still outside. He went through with his sister back in 2001 I believe, then it was a 120 day process. Just make
sure you have all the paper work required and shots. The link in previous thread gives you all the information you should need. If you need any
help please feel free to ask.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW, thank you for posting this. I've been wondering about their quarentine process too. Good luck in your move - how exciting!


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone! Now that I'm awake, I reviewed the link and it's time to get down to business. Only one of my dogs has had two rabies shots, so the others are going to need to get that done. I think I'll make an appointment with my vet this weekend for the shots and sit down with her to make sure they'd be willing to do all the blood testing paperwork that's required. Crossing my fingers that they will.

Mary, just a curious question since you're in Hawaii. Are dogs required to get their rabies vaccine every three years if they don't travel?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

diesel said:


> Thanks for the support everyone! Now that I'm awake, I reviewed the link and it's time to get down to business. Only one of my dogs has had two rabies shots, so the others are going to need to get that done. I think I'll make an appointment with my vet this weekend for the shots and sit down with her to make sure they'd be willing to do all the blood testing paperwork that's required. Crossing my fingers that they will.
> 
> Mary, just a curious question since you're in Hawaii. Are dogs required to get their rabies vaccine every three years if they don't travel?


No they are not. How are you planning shipping your animals and what time of year?


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

We're hoping to move in January, but it's just to soon to tell right now. Once the dogs have all their paperwork submitted for blood-testing, I believe it's good for 3 years. 

Right now, we're hoping to fly them in cabin, as all are under 10lbs. It will be my mom, hubby and myself flying to transport all of them. The few times we went there for vacation recently, we always had flights that arrived in the morning, so I'd like to get something similar. Airline pet policies have changes so much that I have to start from square one with research. I believe Continental was the best way to transport them in cabin when I looked last year, but now that they've merged with United, I'm not sure if that's still the case or not.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I googled and came up with this thread...looks to be some good info here : Direct release vs 5 day wait for pets (Honolulu, Hilo: closing, taxi) - Hawaii (HI) - City-Data Forum


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

diesel said:


> We're hoping to move in January, but it's just to soon to tell right now. Once the dogs have all their paperwork submitted for blood-testing, I believe it's good for 3 years.
> 
> Right now, we're hoping to fly them in cabin, as all are under 10lbs. It will be my mom, hubby and myself flying to transport all of them. The few times we went there for vacation recently, we always had flights that arrived in the morning, so I'd like to get something similar. Airline pet policies have changes so much that I have to start from square one with research. I believe Continental was the best way to transport them in cabin when I looked last year, but now that they've merged with United, I'm not sure if that's still the case or not.


I was looking on taking my pets on vacation with me in Oct but was
told it was a Hawaii State Law that no pets are aloud in cabin coming into
the state of Hawaii. I was using Hawaiian Airlines. Hopefully Continental 
may over look the policy. What island are you looking to live on?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> I was looking on taking my pets on vacation with me in Oct but was
> told it was a Hawaii State Law that no pets are aloud in cabin coming into
> the state of Hawaii. I was using Hawaiian Airlines. Hopefully Continental
> may over look the policy. What island are you looking to live on?


Continental Airlines - In-cabin Pets

*In-cabin Pets*

Continental allows domesticated cats, dogs, pet rabbits and household birds to be carried in the aircraft cabin on most U.S. flights within the U.S. An in-cabin pet may be carried in lieu of a carry-on bag and is subject to a $125.00 service charge each way ($250.00 for round trip travel). For travel that is on Continental Connection by Gulfstream International Airlines exclusively, the in cabin pet service charge is $50.00 each way ($100.00 for round trip travel). Pets can be booked online or by calling Reservations for assistance.
For travel outside the U.S. with an in-cabin pet, contact Reservations (800.525.0280 in the U.S.) for assistance and information about international in-cabin pet acceptance and service charges. 
Pets must be carried in an approved in-cabin kennel. The kennel must fit completely under the seat forward of the customer and remain there at all times aboard the aircraft. Maximum hard case kennel dimensions are: 17" L x 12.5" W x 8" H (43 cm L x 32 cm W x 20 cm H).
*In-cabin pet kennels* may be available at Continental ticket counters for $55.00. The dimensions are 17" L x 12.5" W x 8" H (43 cm L x 32 cm W x 20 cm H).
*In-cabin pet restrictions:*

Only one pet per passenger is allowed in cabin.
One pet per flight is allowed in the front cabin (select aircraft only).
Four pets per flight are allowed in the Economy cabin on all Continental Airlines, Continental Micronesia, Continental Express and Continental Connection (except flights operated by Cape Air) flights.
One pet per flight is allowed in the Economy cabin for Continental Connection flights operated by Cape Air to/from San Juan, PR and within the state of Florida.
Pets are not permitted on flights operated by Cape Air dba Continental Connection to/from Guam.
Pets are not permitted with unaccompanied minors.
Pets are not permitted in the BusinessFirst cabin of Boeing 757, 767 or 777 aircraft due to inadequate storage space under the seat.
Customers traveling with an in-cabin pet on a Boeing 757-200 aircraft must be seated by the window.
Customers traveling with an in-cabin pet may not be seated in the bulkhead or an emergency exit row.
Pets are not permitted on flights to and from Hawaii.
Pet must remain in the kennel at all times on board the aircraft.
Customer is responsible to determine and comply with all state entry requirements which may apply.
Advance arrangements must be made.
Pets under eight weeks old are not permitted.
Pet must travel on the same flight as the owner.
No oxygen will be administered to a pet in the event of an emergency.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

To the best of my knowledge no pets are allowed to travel in cabin to Hawaii. They go in cargo. 

I have dealt with a number of people moving their pets. If you follow everything to the letter the same-day-release is very easy to deal with.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

jmm said:


> To the best of my knowledge no pets are allowed to travel in cabin to Hawaii. They go in cargo.
> 
> I have dealt with a number of people moving their pets. If you follow everything to the letter the same-day-release is very easy to deal with.


Well poopy!!! This showed up in google search but not when I clicked it ???

"*Continental Airlines* - In-*cabin Pets* 
Customers traveling with an in-*cabin pet* may not be seated in the bulkhead or an emergency exit row. *Pets* are not permitted on flights to and from *Hawaii*. *...*
www.*continental*.com/web/en-us/content/travel/.../in_*cabin*.aspx - Cached *Continental Airlines* - Make Flight Reservations FAQ *...* in the aircraft *cabin* on all U.S. domestic flights (except to/from *...*
www.*continental*.com/web/en-us/content/help/flightsearch.aspx
*Continental Airlines* - Manage Reservations FAQ An in-*cabin pet* may be carried instead of a carry-on bag and is subject to a *...*
www.*continental*.com/web/en-us/content/help/managereservations.aspx?...
More results from continental.com »


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I believe the in-cabin issue has to do with the animals going directly to quarantine vs. you walking off with them.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Dogtravel Company - Home >> *Welcome to the DogTravel Company*! Launched in 2007, DogTravel Company is the world's first full service travel club for dog lovers who want to travel WITH their dogs! Yes you read that right, we are a travel club for people who want to travel WITH their pups. 

We believe that our dogs are important members of our family. They provide us with so much unconditional love, and comfort us and support us when ever we need it, how could we not think of them as family members? 

Our dogs are always there for us. We thought it was about time that we treat our dogs the way they should be treated. Dogs want nothing more than to be with their pack, their people, their family, YOU, their human companion. So why not offer a safe and stress-free way to travel with our dogs, where no dog ever has to be left behind!

Whether you travel by air, sea, train, or auto, the DogTravel Company's member services concierge team can help you with your travel arrangements.

Members can request and book dog-friendly flights, train service, cruises, or create custom built dog friendly vacations. What ever your needs, DogTravel's member services team will help. 

... never had experience with this, but perhaps worth looking into...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

jmm said:


> To the best of my knowledge no pets are allowed to travel in cabin to Hawaii. They go in cargo.
> 
> I have dealt with a number of people moving their pets. If you follow everything to the letter the same-day-release is very easy to deal with.


 
Correct it is a Hawaii State Law that no animals can be in the cabin coming into the state of Hawaii, no matter what the airline policy.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG - thank you so much to everyone for letting me know the dogs can't travel in cabin. I wasn't aware of that. Another note for my to do list is to buy airline approved kennels for cargo. 

Mary, we're planning on moving to Oahu as that's the only place my mom and I have lived before. My mom worked for the federal gov't and she was transferred there for a couple of years when I was a teen. I don't have a job in mind yet, but we have a few clients I work with at my current job and I'm hoping to secure a position with one of them if at all possible. Where are you located right now?

JMM, thanks so much for your input. The amount of knowledge and experience you have leaves me in awe!

Eileen, thank you so much for the links. I'll have to wait until after work to look through them all, but it looks like some invaluable information and great resources to consider in our move.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I live in Ewa Beach on Oahu. Well if you move here maybe are
little ones can have play dates. Since you lived here before 
you know about the cost of living, traffic, etc.. You just can't
beat the the weather!! Do you have an area in mind where
you want to live? Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Ooh doggy play dates would be awesome! During my past two trips, I kept an eye out for living expenses etc. to get an idea of how much it's changed since I last lived there. Surprisingly, I found it cheaper than living in San Francisco, where I'm at now, but still expensive nonetheless. It's definitely worth it though. Chloe's picture is a prime example of how gorgeous it is there year-round...And I miss having a tan!!!! I'm not picky about where we live - it'll mostly depend on where I find a job. We used to live in Pearl City, but I'd like to try something different this time around. Thanks for offering to help - I just may take you up on your offer as moving day approaches but we've still got a LOOONNNGGGGGG way to go


----------

